# Altas 7122 wood lathe with a 1" x 10 tpi



## OddTodd (Aug 20, 2015)

Just acquired this lathe yet I can't seem to find a adapter to deal with the old 1" x 10tpi head stock spindle. I have 1" x 8" chucks, etc. so I need an adapter from 1" x 10tpi to 1" x 8tpi. Any ideas where to find a spindle adapter this size?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

These guys sell all sorts of spindle adapters… and a 1×10 to 1×8 is listed. Although it's a bit pricey 

Best Wood Tools - Spindle Adapters

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Leovanderloo (Apr 28, 2016)

If the chuck is a Oneway, there's no problem getting an adaptor,

https://oneway.ca/products-category/adaptors/Oneway-Talon-Adaptors


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

1×10 shouldn't be hard to find. I have one for my GP but don't remember where I bought it. It would have been Highland Hardware, Amazon, or Ebay; since that's the only places I've bought chucks and adaptors.


----------



## FHR (12 mo ago)

I also have an Atlas lathe with the same 1"x10TPI spindle and am looking for the 1"x8TPI adapter but so far no luck. Did you find one and if so where? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Frank


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I also have an Atlas lathe with the same 1"x10TPI spindle and am looking for the 1"x8TPI adapter but so far no luck. Did you find one and if so where? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Frank
> 
> - FHR


did you see the reference mrunix posted ? try them.


----------



## FHR (12 mo ago)

I went to the site referenced by MrUnix and they don't carry the size I need.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I went to the site referenced by MrUnix and they don't carry the size I need.


Bummer… it is still listed on the site, but now marked as "Not available". In the mean time, you can always get yourself a 1"x10tpi thread tap and make an unlimited number of face plates, jam chucks, mandrels, polishing cones, sanding discs, etc… basically for free using scrap wood (see here: Woodturning on the cheap).










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I went to the site referenced by MrUnix and they don t carry the size I need.
> 
> - FHR


Give them a call … (931) 456-6155 or (931) 788-0429. Victor (the owner) has helped me out a couple of times … outstanding customer service.


----------



## FHR (12 mo ago)

I called Best Wood Tools as was suggested and, voila, he is going to make the spindle adapter I need. Problem solved thanks to you guys and The Dane in particular. Thank you very much.


----------



## Scrooge (Oct 7, 2021)

No comment


----------

